# Dragonfied betta drawings



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

So, I may be the only one like this... but I like to think of my bettas as tiny dragons. Is that weird? Anyway, I'd love to draw a few dragonfied versions of your bettas.:-D 
for example...







to


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh my god the dragon version is so cute! >.< I don't know which of my boys would look best as a dragon. But no it's not weird, I've thought the same. Especially halfmoons and DTs, their fins look like big wings.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

That's so interesting and cute!! I would love to see Castor as a dragon! 



















He already has "wings" if it helps ;D


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I have decided! Azure has the most fiery personality of the bunch. His personality makes it seem like he thinks he's a little dragon, plus, big 'wings' all over. 
View attachment 755145

View attachment 755153


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Alrighty! I'll work on castor and azure! I think I can probably take three requests at a time.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

also, and I'll got try and find more pictures, but would you say azure's body is gold-ish? I can't tell


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> That's so interesting and cute!! I would love to see Castor as a dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's dragon Castor! Hopefully his color is ok.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I found good reference pics... I think I figured it out


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. He's metallic so his body is a different color every time he moves. In direct light he's a blueish color like this, hence the name Azure. 
View attachment 755321


Other times he's fleshy cellophane colored with dark outlined scaling. His color is a bit complicated.. I should have went with someone simple like my profile picture to make it easier. x.x


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Swimmyfins said:


> Here's dragon Castor! Hopefully his color is ok.
> View attachment 755305


Omg Swimmyfins, this is perfect!! I love it so much, you nailed the colour!!! Thank you so much!   Castor says thank you too!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

You're welcome! I'm glad you like it :-D


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> Sorry for the late reply. He's metallic so his body is a different color every time he moves. In direct light he's a blueish color like this, hence the name Azure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's dragon Azure, "fiery" personality and all. :-D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

these are so cute! Could you do my boy junior? He is just a simple Elephant Ear halfmoon plakat. And is a aggressive little guy.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

What a cutie! I'm on it!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think Merah is perfect for this. You still have an open slot, right?

Background story: Merah came with a major fin rot that almost reached his body. He still doesn't have all his fins back yet, but he's getting there  Strangely enough he later develops this white irid dragon-like layer, with a mask and skunk stripe and all! On top of that he's also a very cheerful guy - even back when he's still very sick. So I suppose it's a blend of his appearance and his iron will to live. He's a special boy 

Edit: aaaaand the photo is sideways. Great. I can upload better ones from my laptop if you need them


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

It's fine, I can flip it. He's beautiful! Would you say his body is blue-ish white? Looks sorta metallic.
right now I'm working on...
1. Junior
2. Merah
3.______


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

thank you! I can't wait ot see it! I have 0 artistic skill so I love when other people draw and create things for me!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

sooo... I'm trying out backgrounds on these but idk how I feel about it. Here's one I made of Lafayette (my profile picture). Same outline I used for Castor. Any opinions? With or without the orange?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for doing Azure! These are adorably amazing. 

Can I make another request, or one per person? I want one of Sebastian for my profile picture! ^.^ Oh, and is it okay if I edit the one of Azure to add his name in the corner? 

Btw, I like the background without the orange a lot for Lafayette. But the orange might look better with different colored dragons.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

you're welcome! And I'd love to make one of Sebastian! lol I could even make him biting his tail if you'd be ok with that. and yes feel free to edit that picture however you like! and thanks for the input, I think so too.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

This is an older picture before he decided to chew what little fins he had left to bits and make me miserable. He's just cream colored with yellowish gold fins with a bit of black. Luckily he's just one color no matter the lighting, unlike Azure. 
View attachment 755697


I think him biting his tail would be fitting. Maybe add me crying in the corner to wrap it all up xD I hate fin biting so much.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't know about the background lol both look okay. And Merah is a Cambodian, technically, so his body is cello. But he has an irid layer that made him look blue-ish.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Today I currently working on
1. Junior
2. Merah
3. Sebastian 

The outlines are done now so it's coloring time!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

can't wait to see it!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

loving your drawings!! i hope i can draw like you


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Whenever your done, I call dibs on the next spot.

My newest, Romeo.

Blue "Pastel MG" (Not the right term, but still.)

ore blue than yellow.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Nova betta said:


> these are so cute! Could you do my boy junior? He is just a simple Elephant Ear halfmoon plakat. And is a aggressive little guy.


Here you go!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

liamthen said:


> loving your drawings!! i hope i can draw like you


Aww, thank you so much! :-D


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Olivia27 said:


> I think Merah is perfect for this. You still have an open slot, right?
> 
> Background story: Merah came with a major fin rot that almost reached his body. He still doesn't have all his fins back yet, but he's getting there  Strangely enough he later develops this white irid dragon-like layer, with a mask and skunk stripe and all! On top of that he's also a very cheerful guy - even back when he's still very sick. So I suppose it's a blend of his appearance and his iron will to live. He's a special boy
> 
> Edit: aaaaand the photo is sideways. Great. I can upload better ones from my laptop if you need them



Here's Merah! I can't get the picture to not flip though. I love the colors in this one :-D


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aaaawww he looks adorable! Now it's up to me to get his "wings" back in full size like the dragon version


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> This is an older picture before he decided to chew what little fins he had left to bits and make me miserable. He's just cream colored with yellowish gold fins with a bit of black. Luckily he's just one color no matter the lighting, unlike Azure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I made one with you and without you depending on how serious you were lol


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Alright, gonna work on some more outlines. Currently working on...
1. Romeo
2.___
3.___


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Swimmyfins said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 756057
> 
> View attachment 756065


It's perfect thank you so much!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

you're welcome!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I was mostly joking. xD But I'm glad you made one with it, it's hilarious. 

Thank you again! If you want I could make you a little pixel Betta like I have in my signature as repayment. I've been wanting to make more but I'm all out of my own Bettas.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I would love that! Could you make Lafayette? He's a VT... unless he decides to bite his fins again, it's almost grown back at least. Please ignore the water spots lol


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

could possibly do another one for me? If you can't that's totally fine and I totally understand! I just absolutely love the one of junior! 

If you can I would love for you to do pug. She is a deformed giant so she is longer than she is tall. I got her from a forum member (lilnaugrim) and she is the feistiest thing in fact when I opened up the shipping bag she tried to jump out of it! the only thing that has changed is she has some slight red in her anal fin and dorsal and she is a lot darker.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I sure can! Could I get another picture of her from another angle so I can make sure I get her colors right?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

let me see if I can find one from lilnaugrim's journal!

EDIT: here is one does this work? (this is linaugrim's picture not mine) If you need more just let me know! This picture also shows how long and skinny she is!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Did I not get a spot? Lol.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

If you want to do ThatFishThough's first you can, she got the spot before I did!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Here it is! Let me know if I got any colors wrong, although it might be a little hard to see mistakes since it's tiny. I wasn't quite sure if I got his tail color 100% right. And let me know if you need me to make it smaller than that.. It looks kinda big compared to mine. x.x But I think they shrink once you add them to your signature.
View attachment 756537​
I'm debating making a thread for these. I'm just scared I'm going to get bombarded and not be able to keep up with them..


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Did I not get a spot? Lol.


I got ya I think, Romeo right? Did I miss one?


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

updated list...
1. Romeo
2. Pug
3.___
did I miss anyone?


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you, Tourmaline!! This is a little silly... but could you add a little tiny white lining to his anal fin along the bottom edge? You can't really see it in my pic I posted sorry.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure, I may have to make it thick so it'll actually show up signature sized though. Otherwise it'll just blend into the background. 

Do you have a picture showing the lining?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

If you need your slots filled maybe you can do one of Callisto too? If your full it's okay


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> Sure, I may have to make it thick so it'll actually show up signature sized though. Otherwise it'll just blend into the background.
> 
> Do you have a picture showing the lining?


I don't have a good picture rn. Will this picture of another fish that I quickly (and poorly) photoshopped do?


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> If you need your slots filled maybe you can do one of Callisto too? If your full it's okay


yep! that'll finish up the slots for now. I hope I'm not forgetting anyone... if I am I'll do that too.
1. Romeo
2. Pug
3. Callisto
Also, yes that last picture of Pug helps!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It's there now but it's a little hard to see. Should I make it thicker? It sucks working with white on a light blue background. I also fixed a few tiny things I noticed that were bugging me. (I finished this before the picture, actually)
View attachment 756569​


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

That's fine actually, since it's about that width. Thank you so much! I love it! I have two more betta's you could do if you have time and were ok with that but I don't want to bombard you (lol like you had said).


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I could do the RT, but I'd have to make or find a good template for the CT, which might take a bit.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Lol what about making Mushu into a dragon even though he's kinda named after a dragon? 

His tail has filled in even more recently, but I've been a bit busy on the sorority front to take many pictures, so these are recent ish.

























Not gunna lie though, youve got me thinking of my split tank with Prism and Fawkes as two rival male dragons and my sorority as a den with 6 girl dragons!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's a reference pic of Callisto:


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's Felice the RT (slightly doctored so you can see his rosy red color)







And here's midna the female CT (also doctored since she's gained a ton more color since my last picture of her, also she's not so skinny and her anal fin has unclamped)








OMG I'll for sure make Mushu after the first 3.

Callisto is absolutely gorgeous :shock:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm going to use the same template I used for Lafayette for Felice, since they have the same fin shape. He's a Cambodian? Flesh colored body, red fins? And is that brown in Midna's fins or orange?


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

if you could slighly indent Felice's caudal fin for the rose shape that would be good but its ok if u can. I'm pretty sure he's slightly cambodian but he's such a mutt. He's sort of a dragon scale too with a lot of white sparkly scales on his back and around his slightly pie bald face.
As for Midna, I'm pretty sure the rays are just a darker duller blue. Idk why they look so brown in the picture.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

got outlines for Romeo, Pug, Callisto, and Mushu done. Tomorrow I'll color them.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

These were hard to do.. I had to make Midna's from scratch. I've never done a female or a CT before, so I did my best. I made them separate, and all in one picture, including Lafayette. If you use the all in one in your signature, it'll definitely shrink a bit, that's the only downside to having them all in your signature. 

Felice (He does have a little rose pattern but it didn't show up small)
View attachment 756705


Midna (Color looks a bit off, I tried to match it as best as I could) 
View attachment 756697


Sig pic
View attachment 756689​


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

I love all of them! Thank you!!!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Whenever your done, I call dibs on the next spot.
> 
> My newest, Romeo.
> 
> ...


Thought he'd be a cute water dragon :-D


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Nova betta said:


> could possibly do another one for me? If you can't that's totally fine and I totally understand! I just absolutely love the one of junior!
> 
> If you can I would love for you to do pug. She is a deformed giant so she is longer than she is tall. I got her from a forum member (lilnaugrim) and she is the feistiest thing in fact when I opened up the shipping bag she tried to jump out of it! the only thing that has changed is she has some slight red in her anal fin and dorsal and she is a lot darker.


Finally done... I hope her scales look ok.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Swimmyfins said:


> Finally done... I hope her scales look ok.
> View attachment 757057
> 
> View attachment 757065


Its perfect thank you!


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> Here's a reference pic of Callisto:


Here he is!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

you have really amazing talent!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Amazing Swimmyfins, you've done it again! If Callisto was a dragon, that would be him for sure! Thank you so much again  you have great talent!!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

That is so cool! Could you do one of Raspberry?:-D He's a crowntail male.


----------



## bettamimi (Mar 31, 2016)

oh My God!! you draw so well


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, it means so much. :-D
Right now Ill work on 
1. Mushu
2. Raspberry 
3.____
Let me know if I missed anyone


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yaaaasssss Thank You!


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Could you do one of my Pennelope?! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

These are so cool!:-D could you dragonfy my new white betta Crystal?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice! How about Pi?


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey all. I've had to take a break from dragons for a bit. I don't want to rush it and make sloppy pieces, so I'll return to it hopefully this Friday when my schedule has cleared up. It's pretty easy for me to comment and make threads but drawing and coloring can take a long time if I really want it to look good. Just wanted to let everyone know!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, great! Can't wait!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I understand if you can't but if you want or have a chance could you do a memorial one for my giant Zuri? He passed on sometime this weekend and he definitely reminded me of a little dragon, although he had a puppy like personality.


----------

